# GTI MK6 in motorsport



## Dtullyjr (Jun 13, 2011)

OK so i I have been a hardcore VW junkie for years. I picked up my GTI mk6 about a year ago and was rewarded with the awesome Golf GT24 as well as what has been a great season for APR (so far) in the continental tire sports car challenge. With the Golf 24 not quite performing as hoped in the nurb 24 hours I find myself really hoping team APR can hold off the competition for the remainder of the Grand Am season. I think they have what it takes. Anyway, does anybody else wish that VW opted to run the Golf 24 in the 2 liter turbo class where they would have stood a better chance of pulling off a class win? The golf 24 was amazing but its dissapointing it didnt turn out as I hoped.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Check out all the GTI's in SCCA World Challenge also. Don't think there will be a problem finding competitive GTI's.


----------

